# Babies Due April 2014



## surprisepg

Hi I'm new here.. I am so excited I finally found a forum like this. I'm 37 pregnant which was a total surprise and I hate to say this an accident since I wasnt ttc.

Full story here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/introduce-yourself/1946089-excited-here.html#post28719399

I havent seen my doc yet since currently I am in Greece as part of my 7 week vacation of a lifetime/present to myself trip. But I am pretty on point with my cycle and calculated my due date will be 1st April 2014.... HAHA April Fools Day!! Funny because I was born on St.Patricks Day.


----------



## PugLuvAh

Congratulations on your pregnancy! Sounds like you're excited, even if it was unexpected, which is great! Honestly, my son has changed our life but is the best thing to happen to us. He brings so much laughter and joy to our family. I bet your boys will love having a new sibling, and they are both old enough to help mommy out sometimes.

This is my third pregnancy, second child, and we're looking forward to having a sibling for my son to play with. 

I'm due April 6th :)

Enjoy your vacation! I've never been to Greece, but its suppose to be a beautiful country.


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi ladies, l going well I will be due on April 10th. Just waiting until I reach 7/8 weeks so I can get a scan to make sure everything is ok. It's gonna be a long couple of weeks. 

How are you doing?


----------



## PugLuvAh

Hi Wendyk07! Congrats on the new pregnancy :) Hopefully the scan will help decrease a bit of the anxiety you're probably feeling, but you're right--it'll be a LONG couple of weeks to wait. Do you do anything in particular to help keep your mind off things and pass the time??

I just past my first 'milestone' (I had my mc at 5w 5d) which helped a bit. With my rainbow son, my first trimester went fine, but I bled a lot in my 4th month and thought I was going to lose him too, so I won't really settle down till I hit my 5th month.

This time I have a bit of nausea--haven't actually been sick yet, but constantly feel ill all day. Eating a little and gingerale helps a bit. I'm also tired and already getting up 3 times a night to go to the bathroom! I don't remember needing to do that until I was much farther along last time...

What about you? How are you feeling this time?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!! Congrats!!! I am currently pregnant and I have had an ectopic two months ago and lost my left tube and husband has 2% sperm morphology so it's a true miracle I am pregnant! I am due April 16th! First ultrasound is Augt. 23 can't wait!!!


----------



## PugLuvAh

Congratulations amcolecchi!! What wonderful news! How are you feeling so far?

I feel completely different this time, I barely felt pregnant with my son, this time I'm tired, nauseous and already up in the night 3 times to use the bathroom!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Pug-I am kinda crampy and boobs are sore! But I feel more pregnant for sure! Definitely more nauseous! How far along are you?!


----------



## PugLuvAh

Amcolecchi said:


> Pug-I am kinda crampy and boobs are sore! But I feel more pregnant for sure! Definitely more nauseous! How far along are you?!


I'm 7 weeks a long now. :happydance: Sore boobs, tired, a bit nauseous all day. This pregnancy is completely different than my previous one. Other than being tired, I barely felt pregnant last time.

And I am finding that this one is passing so SLOWLY! I thought the weeks would fly by...

You get your scan this week! Very exciting!! Do you get another one at 12 weeks as well? My son has a doctor's appointment on thursday, so I'm going to tell my doctor then. He'll send me for bloodwork, but I don't expect a scan until 12 weeks (which seems like such a long time from now...)


----------



## surprisepg

Hi ladies :)

Congratulations to you all, Ive been MIA my laptop decided to break down on me and was in repairs for almost 2 weeks.

Im in my 8th week of pregnancy and feel all the symptoms with intensity. Nausea, vomiting, bloating, gas, getting up in the middle of the night to pee about a million time ugh! Its exhausting. I cant wait till the second trimester once these hormones settle and to start feeling better.

Had an ultrasound last week at 7w1d and saw the little bean with a heartbeat of 146. I swear going into that ultrasound I was a nervous wreck I thought of everything going wrong from ectopic to molar to no heartbeat. I feel so much better now seeing it and everything being where it should be. The bean was measuring at 7wks so not so bad with my calculations.

I have the flu currently so been home for 3 days from work and it sucks that I cant take anything only paracetamol.


----------



## surprisepg

PugLuvAh said:


> Congratulations on your pregnancy! Sounds like you're excited, even if it was unexpected, which is great! Honestly, my son has changed our life but is the best thing to happen to us. He brings so much laughter and joy to our family. I bet your boys will love having a new sibling, and they are both old enough to help mommy out sometimes.
> 
> This is my third pregnancy, second child, and we're looking forward to having a sibling for my son to play with.
> 
> I'm due April 6th :)
> 
> Enjoy your vacation! I've never been to Greece, but its suppose to be a beautiful country.

Hi Pug!

Greece is beautiful pity I was sleeping for most part lol lucky for me this wasnt the first time I had gone. Congrats on your pg! sorry to hear about your loss but from the sound of things this one is a sticky bean!! :happydance:





Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies!! Congrats!!! I am currently pregnant and I have had an ectopic two months ago and lost my left tube and husband has 2% sperm morphology so it's a true miracle I am pregnant! I am due April 16th! First ultrasound is Augt. 23 can't wait!!!

My ex husband had the same problem so I certainly know how this would feel like a miracle... congrats! 

My GP ordered a scan because I had some brown spotting at 6wks and wanted to make sure everything was alright otherwise I would have waited till 12wks


----------



## surprisepg

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi ladies, l going well I will be due on April 10th. Just waiting until I reach 7/8 weeks so I can get a scan to make sure everything is ok. It's gonna be a long couple of weeks.
> 
> How are you doing?

Congrats! the waiting and the not knowing is the killer. Once you see that little bean it just makes things so much better and real lol


----------



## sun

PugLuvAh said:


> Congratulations on your pregnancy! Sounds like you're excited, even if it was unexpected, which is great! Honestly, my son has changed our life but is the best thing to happen to us. He brings so much laughter and joy to our family. I bet your boys will love having a new sibling, and they are both old enough to help mommy out sometimes.
> 
> This is my third pregnancy, second child, and we're looking forward to having a sibling for my son to play with.
> 
> I'm due April 6th :)
> 
> Enjoy your vacation! I've never been to Greece, but its suppose to be a beautiful country.

Hello! Just wanted to say I'm due the same day and also in Canada!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PugLuvAh

Hi Sun! How are you feeling this time? Have you been the the doctors or had a scan yet? 

I've got my first proper appointment next week, but likely won't get a scan till I'm 12 weeks.


----------



## sun

PugLuvAh said:


> Hi Sun! How are you feeling this time? Have you been the the doctors or had a scan yet?
> 
> I've got my first proper appointment next week, but likely won't get a scan till I'm 12 weeks.

I had a scan yesterday actually since I thought I was having a mc. My pregnancy is high risk, and I am at a much higher risk of mc throughout. All was well though - so here's hoping things work out. My next scan is also at 12w. I also have my first real appointment next Wednesday! Feeling pretty good other than the 1st tri stress. How are you doing?


----------



## PugLuvAh

sun said:


> PugLuvAh said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sun! How are you feeling this time? Have you been the the doctors or had a scan yet?
> 
> I've got my first proper appointment next week, but likely won't get a scan till I'm 12 weeks.
> 
> I had a scan yesterday actually since I thought I was having a mc. My pregnancy is high risk, and I am at a much higher risk of mc throughout. All was well though - so here's hoping things work out. My next scan is also at 12w. I also have my first real appointment next Wednesday! Feeling pretty good other than the 1st tri stress. How are you doing?Click to expand...

So scary :nope: I'm so glad your scan went ok and everything is fine. Will you get frequent scans throughout your pregnancy or just at the beginning? 

I'm doing ok, also first tri stress as well. Once I have the first scan I'll settle down a bit. I had so much bleeding my 4th month last time that I'll still be on edge till I get a bit further along. The good news is my nausea seems to have mostly disappeared :flower:


----------



## Jencocoa

I have not seen doc yet either but based on LMP my due date 4-20. Congrats!


----------



## surprisepg

Jencocoa said:


> I have not seen doc yet either but based on LMP my due date 4-20. Congrats!

Congrats!


----------

